# Using Lyft with a different vehicle



## Luis Aparcedo (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey guys, i just got a car and don't wanna wait until the whole process of registering a new vehicle to be driving again. Can i drive right away with the new car while waiting for Lyft to make the switch?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

No!!


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Why is this? I Uber with different cars. Does anyone know.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> Why is this? I Uber with different cars. Does anyone know.


Because lyft allows only one car to be registered with them.

Imagine ordering a lyft car, app says to expect a Kia, and you show up in a Honda.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

True, but when I log into Uber I have to choose the vehicle first.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Luis Aparcedo said:


> Hey guys, i just got a car and don't wanna wait until the whole process of registering a new vehicle to be driving again. Can i drive right away with the new car while waiting for Lyft to make the switch?


It's a really fast way to be off-boarded. You are not properly insured with Lyft in a car that isn't registered on the Lyft platform. Don't do it. Submit your documents and new car photo and wait. The average rider is going to be creeped out by your car and plates not matching the app. Seriously. Don't do this.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Because lyft allows only one car to be registered with them.
> 
> Imagine ordering a lyft car, app says to expect a Kia, and you show up in a Honda.


actually now lyft allows to register 2 or more cars and you can switch them. I have 2 cars on my lyft account


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

you can have 2 cars on your lyft account. however you have to wait until they will approve your new car. I did the same. for the second car you just need that inspection paper. in my case they approved in a day.


----------

